# Netbook WIFI booster



## teddysmith1952

Hi all,

I just purchased an inexpensive 7" netbook for my daughter to use in the house and hopefully on the road where there is wifi connectivity.  Below is the unit I purchased:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280468729892&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I received this cute little guy and although cheap, it seems to have been built with decent quality.  Starts right up and I was able to configure the wifi to connect to my Comcast wireless router with no problem.  Unfortunately if I move the netbook more than about 20 feet from the router, it starts to lose the connection and or, gets really slow.  I am also getting wifi "hits" on many wireless spots from around the neighborhood, if that means anything in terms of unit capability.  Many of the wifi hits show excellent to very good signal strength.

Now I understand you get what you pay for.  Can anyone recommend a proven wifi booster for under $30 that would help.  We also plan on using this little guy in our travel trailer when we occasionally hit the road.  I was wondering if there is some sort of booster that could plug into a USB port and help with the range.  Keep in mind that this unit does not have a CD drive for installing software.  I'm not sure how software is installed other than downloading on line.

Thanks much,
Jim


----------



## diduknowthat

That link is a private listing to we can't see what model the netbook is. Does the netbook have any sort of PC card or express card slots? If so you can get a wireless card for that. You can also try a USB wireless stick with external antenna. Those get better signals than internal antenna cards.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=usb_wireless_adapter-_-33-166-022-_-Product

I used that on my desktop and it got better signals than any other internal USB adapters.


----------



## teddysmith1952

Sorry about that.  I have pasted the details below:
7" 7 Inch Mini Netbook Laptop Notebook WIFI CE 2GB Si/B 

Item condition: 100%25 Brand New.
Built-in 1800mAH smart lithium-ion Battery. 

Performance

Processor Type: VIA ARM 32bit CPU
Processor Clock Speed: 300M Hz 
Processor/Manufacturer: VIA
Processor Model: VIA-ARM VT8500
RAM/Technology: DRAM
RAM Installed Size:128M
Display Diagonal Size: 7" TFT HD
Max Resolution: 800x480
Display Technology: TFT
Graphics Type: Integrated Graphics

Storage and Expansion

Hard Drive Type: NAND Fast Flash
Hard Drive Capacity: 2GB
Hard Drive Spindle Speed: NAND Fast Flash
PCMCIA Expansion: 1x SDCard slot

Input/Output Connectors

Ports: 3x USB 2.0,1x SDCard slot,Display Output1x VGA,1×RJ45
Audio/Video:
Integrated Quadraphonic Speakers,1x 1/8" (3.5mm)
Headphone/Line-Out,1x 1/8" (3.5mm) Microphone,Input 1x Integrated Microphone

Communications

Networking/Data Link Protocol: Fast Ethernet,IEEE 802.11b,IEEE 802.11g
Wireless Connection: Wifi
Wireless Protocol: 802.11 a/b/g

General

Product Type: Notebook
Model: 901
Operating System: WinCE 6.0

Pointing Device: TrackPad
Battery Type: 1800mAH smart lithium-ion batteries
Power Device Type: AC, DC Charger
Color: Silver / Black

Wrranty: 12 Months


----------



## diduknowthat

Ok by the looks of it the netbook doesn't have any sort of expansion port. I think your best bet would be to go with the USB adapater i linked previously


----------



## teddysmith1952

Great ....thanks!  I'm not computer savy and I was concerned if this USB adapter is compatable with Windows CE 6.0.   This little guy doesn't have a CD drive and I see that this Rosewill USB adapter comes with a CD to install.  Yikes. I wonder how I can install this? 

Thanks much.  If anyone else knows of a more powerful and affordable wifi booster please feel free to chime in!


----------



## diduknowthat

Wait Windows CE 6.0? So it's not running standard windows?


----------



## teddysmith1952

No.  It is running the embedded windows CE 6.0 that operates all of the newer mini netbooks


----------



## teddysmith1952

Ah oh....the silence doesn't bode well for my situation.  

Wifi booster for windows CE 6.0   (7" netbook)

Thanks


----------



## diduknowthat

I'm not really familiar with Windows CE 6.0 so I can't say whether the drivers would work with it or not. I'll try to look around the internet.


----------



## teddysmith1952

Thanks.  Much appreciated.  I've seen tons of different wifi boosters but nothing compatible with windows CE 6.0.


----------



## teddysmith1952

Any ideas all?  Thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99

teddysmith1952 said:


> Any ideas all?  Thanks



Get a better netbook. I've used the exact same model you bought and found it to be quite pathetic.


----------

